# Duchess's barb wire injury, ugh....



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

So while i was in texas duchess decided to jump out of her pen and on her way over, sliced her leg on barb wire, i dam barb wire to hell, anyways its been a little over two weeks, and this is what it looks like. It was just a flap of flesh that was about donw to that "bump-ish" area before the hoof starts. It should of had stiches, but by the time she was found it was too late. So my questions, is there proud flesh growing on it? Should this be more healed then it is, i mean it was bad like i said it was a flap and should of had stiches, but should this be further along then it is? She is not in a stall she is in her pen, so she is moving around and occasionally will buck and trot, could this be causing it to heal slower? SHould she be put on stall rest? With how this cut looks how much longer do you think it will take to heal? Any suggestions on different care i could give the cut would be appreciated, like if there is some special stuff to make it heal faster or what not. I am cleaning it every day, cold hosing, scrrubing it with bedadine, and putting neo sporn on it, and a maxi pad (yes a womans pad) over the cut then wrapping it with vet wrap. Does this sound good or should i be doing more with different things? And then i threw in one picture of how fat she is getting since i am not working her, i dont want to make the cut worse, but should i start maybe riding her at just a walk for a little bit or just leave her be? O and its not as wide as it looks, these are close up photos, so it looks wider than it is.


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know that I would wrap it... it probably will need air to heal (call the vet is my suggestion on that). The water therapy is probably going to be the best thing for it though.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Make sure you let it air out for a few hours. It helps a scab develop. Its just like when you wear a band-aid too long. As long as you are cleaning it every day it should prevent infection. Hydrogen peroxide usually does the job too. But Betadine works well. I like to use i think its called "heal-a-wound" you can buy it at your co-op and also works very well.

After the wound is fully healed and the scab falls off i would reccomend using mtg for hair regrowth. After using it for about 2 or 3 weeks you wont even know she had a scar there.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yucky!!!! Rowdy got a smalll cut on the back of his fetlock, it was about an inch wide and and inch long. What i did was get a ragang and tie it kind of tight,(that is only if it bleeds). I would say put her in a stall a a week or two, and then you just walking her around not let her go in the pasture where she can trot, gllop, buck, etc.
DEFINATLY wrap it with vet wrap. But put paper towel bath tissue or somthing inder the vet wrap so it doesnt rub the cut. But let it develop a scab first and then wrap it. MAke sure like ever day you take that wrap of and put a new one on. But i would wrap it so it deosnt get an infection.

The cut will look better everyday if you put her in stall rest for a week or two. I think it will be healed mabey in a month or two mabey?

try putting lotgen cream on it before you wrap 

it should have been flushed and sutured, most likely. It's important to keep it cleaned out so anaerobic infection doesn't develop...I'd pour hydrogen peroxide in, or if you have syringes, remove the needle and squirt it in. You should get the vet out for a tetanus booster, and for advice on what treatment to use on the wound...swat is fine in the meantime.
If the babred wire was rusty make sure to get a tetanus booster.

See, this stuff always happens when there is babred wire for horse fencing


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

"it should have been flushed and sutured, most likely. It's important to keep it cleaned out so anaerobic infection doesn't develop...I'd pour hydrogen peroxide in, or if you have syringes, remove the needle and squirt it in. You should get the vet out for a tetanus booster, and for advice on what treatment to use on the wound...swat is fine in the meantime."

Horse cut on leg!!? - Yahoo! Answers

Great advice, but don't forget to credit your sources. ;]


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I cut and pasted it, i thought it would show up in a link.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

No big deal, just a reminder. :]


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^ i thought that sounded a little smart for her! haha


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, well like i said it should of had stiches but by the time they found her it had been to long, a vet tech of 20 years found her, so she new what she was doing. Its sealed up so i cant squirt the hydrogen peroxide in it, its just that line right that i took pics of. I will try some of the things you guys suggested thanks all!! O and she already had her tetnus done, and all her other shots.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You might want to invest in a can of Granulex, it kinda eats away dead flesh and will help to prevent proud flesh plus it speeds healing. But be prepared, if you get it from a vet, a small can with cost a small fortune. LOL.
Topicals - Granulex V Spray (4 oz)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Lol i have seen that at my feed store, when i got my first horse, he had a bad cut and thats what i used on him, but i think it stung every time i put it on, so i bought some stuff called cut and heal. I'll go look around see what i can find. Thanks guys. So with that stuff i dotn have to wrap it?? Wont the flies get on it??


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

That happened to my mare. I honestly wouldn't call the vet for something as small as that. 

Labre had a gash, really deep, exactly where yours is and I called the vet, an EMERGENCY call (which cost $$) had the her come out to look at Labre and fix her up, $450 later the vet told me that all I can do is wash it out twice a day with surgical crap, and wrap it. She still has a pretty scar from it. 

The vet also told me to wrap it when I'm not home, and when I get home before I wash it out let it breathe for a 10 minutes, then wrap it up again.

EDIT: I don't think it's possible for her to get stitches, because of where the cut is located. The horse is always bending and moving that part.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

This is what happened to my horse, so if it looks like it's healing well I wouldn't be too worried. The vet couldn't do anything for my horse. I think she did though put her on some antibiotics.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

That's her all wrapped up. In a makeshift paddock where she could stretch. Haha look at my horse Gunthers head in the corner.. he's playing dead.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

eouch, looks painful! but what your doign for her is great and obviously working. 8)


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Equestruin, that looks painful. Did she heal alright except for the mentioned scar? 
And the picture with the horse head in the corner is so cute._ ^-^


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Be careful with the Peroxide. It can inhibit regrowth of skin. It's good for the initial cleaning of the wound but not for continuous use.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree w/ smrobs, granulex and no wrapping. I think you should let it scab. I bet the hair grows back white... poor baby.

Pistol has a huge scar on his rear that should have been stitched... I think the window is only what? 5 hours? So if it happens in the night while you are sleeping or in the morning while you are working..... no stitchie stitchie...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

swat for the flies.....


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

"EDIT: I don't think it's possible for her to get stitches, because of where the cut is located. The horse is always bending and moving that part. "


I agree with this. Horse legs are next to possible to stitch. Not only are they constantly in motion but there is nothing but bone there, there is nothing to stitch with and the skin is really tight. I have never seen a leg injury stitched.

Proudsoft is another medication that will eat away the proud flesh. It is awesome, really nasty, but awesome.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

they stitched beauty when she sliced her her artery above her fetlock and then the other leg where she severed her tendons BUT neither spot was at a joint like the above injury. I agree, it's in a bad place....


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, i dont think it could of been stiched either, she is healing good, i will try the granulex and hope it works lol. Cuz i think it just needs to get the scab over it and then hopefully it will start healing faster. I dont care about a scar, im going to barrel race her so, the bootie will cover it up, scars are just stories lol.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

with Pistol I stopped the everday hosing because I kept washing the scab away. I actually had to force myself to allow it to have some sawdust and bits of dirt stuck to it because if I picked them away or washed it, I removed the scab.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JDI might be able to give you her 2 cents. Her horse went thru something similar twice and he looks fantastic now. She might have some good info for you.
I'll pass on the thread to her.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks!! Im the same way farm pony i dont want it to have icky's on it lol. Im going to go get the granulex tomarow, and hopefully they will have swat, not sure if they do, anything else i can put on it to keep the flies off?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Denny did the same thing to one front and one hind leg. Much, much worse on the hind leg.
I did keep both injuries wrapped for a while so the tissue could heal but not scab over - when it scabs, that's when the scar starts forming. 
My new favorite wound product is "Cut Heal" and it did more for Denny's hind leg in a week than other treatments did in a month. Absolutely wonderful stuff. It's advertised as useful with or without a bandage.
The runner-up is unpasteurized honey, it's antibacterial and draws out any infection. If you do use honey, I suggest wrapping. 
I'm sorry I didn't see - did the vet come out and give you some antibiotics to have her on for about 5 days? 
Good luck!
Feel free to PM me if you have questions - I've been through the same thing twice in the past year.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, she healed nice. Just a giant scar, that doesn't grow hair.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just to add a couple things:

- Watch out for proud flesh. If it starts forming, get the vet out to cut it off; here's a video of Denny's proud flesh removal - *WARNING VERY VERY VERY GRAPHIC.*




 
- Watch for heat, discharge, smell and swelling, which could indicate an infection. 

- If you are wrapping, I advise wrapping both fronts with a no-bow bandage to keep the legs even.

- If you are wrapping, I suggest wrapping every other day. Once the wound is mostly closed over, leave it open to breathe. 

Denny's leg: 

November 18:









Proudflesh, early December:



















March:










SO - moral of the story, if you take good care of a cut, it won't necessarily scar over.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Your horses gash isn't /that/ deep but it's deep enough to probably wrap it. Atleast while your at work and before you go to bed. I was told to do that by the vet and yours looks just like my horses, except not as gory. She also gave me Fura-zone to put on it under the wrap.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Denny's front leg injury:











Nary a scar there anymore.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Equestriun said:


> Your horses gash isn't /that/ deep but it's deep enough to probably wrap it. Atleast while your at work and before you go to bed. I was told to do that by the vet and yours looks just like my horses, except not as gory. She also gave me Fura-zone to put on it under the wrap.


Denny's frong leg was wrapped for a couple of weeks until I felt it could do ok on its own. The vet put him on a round of antibiotics as well, so RJ, if your vet hasn't, I'd talk to him/her.

Regarding Fura-Zone or anything with Furacin in it - yes, it will encourage the growth of granulation tissue, but it will also promote proud flesh. If you have a cut that was as deep as Denny's hind leg injury, that's when you need flesh in there fast, hence using a Furacin product. For a small wound like Dutchess's, I fear that Furacin would just encourage too much granulation tissue and make it fill in and over with proud flesh, which is not the aim of the game with an injury like this one.
What you want (keeping in mind I am not a vet) - what I would want for my horse - would be a simple treatment that will encourage healing, but not proud flesh. Something like Cut-Heal or the honey would do that. 
Keep in mind that if the wound does cover over with proud flesh, you will need to get it removed or it will not heal right. I never had a problem with proud flesh on Denny's front leg and I used honey.

My tips and tricks:
- if you are wrapping, use diapers. They fit REALLY well around the leg in that exact area. Get the ones with leak-guard protection to keep any fluids from running down her pastern.
- if you use diapers, you don't have to apply the treatment to the wound directly if it's a runny liquid, just apply it to the diaper and stick that on.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

so sad.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I used cut and heal for my gelding when he got a cut, i am probably going to go get that or granulex. the cut and heal worked great for my old guy. I have been keeping it really can and well wraped and there is no infection, i have the vet tech, that found her, come over every so often and check it for me to mkae sure there is not infection or proud flesh growing on it. She says its looking good, but i just want it to heal faster. ugh.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Denny's frong leg was wrapped for a couple of weeks until I felt it could do ok on its own. The vet put him on a round of antibiotics as well, so RJ, if your vet hasn't, I'd talk to him/her.
> 
> Regarding Fura-Zone or anything with Furacin in it - yes, it will encourage the growth of granulation tissue, but it will also promote proud flesh. If you have a cut that was as deep as Denny's hind leg injury, that's when you need flesh in there fast, hence using a Furacin product. For a small wound like Dutchess's, I fear that Furacin would just encourage too much granulation tissue and make it fill in and over with proud flesh, which is not the aim of the game with an injury like this one.
> What you want (keeping in mind I am not a vet) - what I would want for my horse - would be a simple treatment that will encourage healing, but not proud flesh. Something like Cut-Heal or the honey would do that.
> ...


...and I might add it's very sexy to see such a cutesy running around the pasture in diapers :lol: a great trick, saw it done, works out REALLY well


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I didn't have a problem with the Fura-zone and I don't know anyone who did. But then again every horse is different. If the proud flesh is going to happen, then their is no stopping it 100% (unless removed, then it still can come back), though you can slow it down.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> ...and I might add it's very sexy to see such a cutesy running around the pasture in diapers :lol: a great trick, saw it done, works out REALLY well


Hehehe so true...



Equestriun said:


> I didn't have a problem with the Fura-zone and I don't know anyone who did. But then again every horse is different. If the proud flesh is going to happen, then their is no stopping it 100% (unless removed, then it still can come back), though you can slow it down.


Fura-Zone or a furacin product works well when used only as needed to encourage granulation tissue... but it encourages that tissue to grow so well that it can produce proudflesh, which needs to be cut off. 
In my own personal non-vet opinion, I wouldn't use furacin on this cut, because it's not terribly deep. It's gross and disgusting, but certainly treatable and will only leave a very minor scar, if any, when it's all healed up, if it's treated properly now. 
Regarding proudflesh - with Den's front leg, it never developed; the honey regulated the growth and we worked really hard to keep it under control.
With his hind leg, proudflesh was inevitable. We needed flesh in there quick, and it was expected that proudflesh would develop. It was only cut off once, and then I managed it with a Furacin/Cortico steroid mix, honey, and cut-heal. Learned lots of tricks!!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not alone though. I though I was such a bad owner for letting this happen. Thanks everyone.


----------



## chrispy (Jul 2, 2009)

I hate barbed wire!!! That's one of the many reasons I moved my horse earlier this year.

Sorry your horse got hurt. Hope she is fully healed soon.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Denny's first cut was on a metal water trough.
His second cut was on hotwire, a little strand running above the wood planks to keep the horses from chewing.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Labres cut was when she got out of the fence, and went to the neighbors cow farm and she cut herself on the old junk pile they had. Poor girl.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya i hate barb wire, its the devils wire lol. Well thanks everyone for your help and tips, im gonna keep goin at her cut and hopefully it will start scabbing and getting better. Ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would suggest not letting it scar as much as possible - I know you have been looking at selling her, and it can be a major deterrent to a lot of people.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, thats the problem with scars for sure, is there somethign i can put on it to make it not scar or hardly at all? And im probably not going to sell her, at least for awhile, when she heals "the plan" is to send her to a trainer to get her finished, then im going to find a barrel trainer for me and her and take lessons. Thats the plan, hopefully she wont do anything more to screw it up lol.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I honestly am not 100% positive what exactly my mare ran into, as she got hurt several years before I got her, but my vet was pretty positive that someone put her behind barbed wire fence, and she tried to jump out. The wire cut her left front leg just below the knee, in the front, and seriously scarred up both her hind legs, surprisingly just in the front. She had criss crossed scars running from her hocks down to her fetlocks. Fortunately for her, she was a dark bay, so the scars didn't show up much until you looked closer, though there was one place where the hair had grown back, but it had grown in white. Normally I would actually put Gall Salve on any cuts my horses got, and it always seemed to work well, but again, I've never had any serious cuts. Just really bad punctures, and one horribly torn tendon. My mare was a pro at puncturing her legs, as well as her hip once. Where it is, being right below her fetlock, I personally wouldn't wrap it, but like others have said, def. ask your vet.


----------

